# بالإيجابية والإصرار .. حققي النجاح في غياب زوجك



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بالإيجابية والإصرار .. حققي النجاح في غياب زوجك




 


غياب الزوج مشكلة كبيرة تعاني منها بعض الأمهات ورغم صعوبة مهمتهن إلا أنهن بالإصرار والنظرة الإيجابية للحياة يحققن النجاح في دورهن‏ ، فالحياة لابد أن تستمر ‏.‏
لذا تنصح د‏.‏ أميمة عبدالعزيز ـ استشاري الأمراض النفسية ـ كل سيدة تمر بهذه الظروف قائلة‏:‏ من المهم أن تتخلصي من مشاعر المرارة والغضب المتصلة بالماضي إذا كنت ترغبين في النجاح في دورك الجديد الذي ستقومين به وحدك ، ويمكنك القيام بذلك بعدة طرق :

- التحدث إلي صديقة أو قريبة تساعدك علي لمس الجوانب الإيجابية في حياتك‏.‏

ـ أعطي لنفسك دفعة من وقت لآخر عن طريق التعرف علي تجارب مشابهة لأخريات نجحن في مواجهة ظروفهن وسيساعدك ذلك علي الشعور بالألفة ، حسب ما ورد بجريدة " الأهرام "‏.‏

ـ لا تنشغلي بالأمور غير الضرورية لأن ذلك سيعزلك عن أطفالك وسيؤدي في النهاية إلي إرهاقك واستهلاك وقتك وجهدك‏ ، ركزي علي الأنشطة التي يمكنك القيام بها مع أطفالك وتأكدي من أنهم يستمتعون بالأنشطة التي يقومون بها ويحبونها‏.‏

ـ أحيطي نفسك بأشخاص لهم تأثير إيجابي في حياتك وتستلهمين منهم القوة أيضا‏.‏

ـ وفري لأولادك وقتا تقضينه معهم دون شد عصبي‏.‏

ـ أظهري حبك لأولادك ولكن دون مبالغة فبعض الامهات يحاولن تعويض أطفالهن عن غياب الأب بتنفيذ جميع طلباتهم لذا عليك أن تظهري لهم الحب وفي نفس الوقت مراعاة ألا تفسدي تربيتهم‏.‏

وتوضح د‏.‏ أميمة جلال خبيرة علم النفس الاجتماعي أنه إذا كان دخلك بسيطاً فلا تكتئبي بل يجب أن يكون ذلك حافزاً لكم علي إيجاد متع أخري و تعلمي أنت وأطفالك كيف تصنعون الهدايا بأنفسكم فسيكلفك ذلك أقل ، وقد يكون من المفيد أيضا ان تشركيهم معك في تدبير احتياجات المنزل فذلك يشعرهم بالمسئولية وبأهمية وجودهم بجانبك .

أما عن سؤال الصغار عن غياب الأب فتقول د‏.‏ أميمة‏:‏ سواء كان أطفالك صغاراً أو كباراً فمن الأفضل أن يعرفوا الحقائق الأساسية عن الموقف‏(‏ حسب سنهم‏)‏ حتي لو كانت هذه الحقائق قاسية كوفاة الأب أو زواجه من أخري‏ أو الانفصال‏ ، وهنا يجب علي الأم أن تضيف آرائها في الموضوع ،‏ أو تحمل أبناءها آلام تجربتها هي وعليها رسم صورة حقيقية للأب بشكل بسيط ، فليس من الخطأ فقط ذكر الأب الغائب بسوء ، لكن من الخطأ أيضا تصويره علي أنه سوبر مان إذا كان قد توفي علي سبيل المثال لذلك تذكري أن تكوني صادقة مع أطفالك ولا تنسي وضع سنهم في الاعتبار‏.‏ 

http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=36149​


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2009)

> وفري لأولادك وقتا تقضينه معهم دون شد عصبي‏.‏
> 
> ـ أظهري حبك لأولادك ولكن دون مبالغة فبعض الامهات يحاولن تعويض أطفالهن عن غياب الأب بتنفيذ جميع طلباتهم لذا عليك أن تظهري لهم الحب وفي نفس الوقت مراعاة ألا تفسدي تربيتهم‏.



موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااا

فعلا سفر الاب او الزوج للاسف بيحاول يعوضهم بالمادخ

وطبعا ده غير كافى

وعلى الزوجه ان تعوضهم حنان الاب 

وتكون الاب والام فى غياب احدهما

وهنا بيكون العبأ كبير اوى على الام 

شكراااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا نهيسى
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااا
> 
> فعلا سفر الاب او الزوج للاسف بيحاول يعوضهم بالمادخ
> 
> ...


*السي المسيح


يبارك

مروركم

الرائع

شكرا اختنا الكريمه​*


----------

